# Quick question regarding isa's



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

I would have searched the web for the answer but I have no idea how to word it! 

If I invested in a 4 year term ISA ( wasnt locked into it, but if I leave it in there for 4 years, the rate is 4.5% or so) in 2008,would I be able to invest in a new isa now? I havent invested in the other ISA at all this year.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

vickky453 said:


> I would have searched the web for the answer but I have no idea how to word it!
> 
> If I invested in a 4 year term ISA ( wasnt locked into it, but if I leave it in there for 4 years, the rate is 4.5% or so) in 2008,would I be able to invest in a new isa now? I havent invested in the other ISA at all this year.


Yes you can. I take it you have a Cash ISA? You have up to £5,340 allowance again this year to put in. You might struggle to get much over 3% tho at the moment.


----------

